# Wie baue ich eine Ajax Webanwendung? Suche Beispielanwendung (UML) eines AJAX Service



## velo (7. Jun 2014)

Im Internet finde ich viele Schnipsel, wie man EJBs macht oder auch Ajax anbietet.

Das ist alles wunderbar, aber mir fehlt der Gesamtüberblick, wie man das klassisch am besten zusammen setzt, um eine vernünftige Anwendung zu haben.

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären oder einen link geben, wo das beschrieben wird?

Was ich vor habe:

- Json/Ajax Schnittstelle (kein HTML, jSF, etc), nach aussen ins Internet
- Am liebsten REST
- Mit Zugriffsschutz
- Absichern gegen böse Absichten
- Intern Programmlogik (Message Driven?)
- Datenbank


Alle EJB Beispiele mit @Path annotations geben das EJB direkt frei. Aber wo bleibt die Sicherheit? Oder ist das sicher genug? Soll man so was wie eine Fasade davor schalten (Servlet?) und gehen die EJBs dann überhaupt noch? EJBs injecten sich ja nach den Annotations selbst auf bestimmte URLs.

Stelle ich einen Application Server als Front direkt ins Internet oder schalte ich da normalerweise noch was davor?

Mit dem Zugriffsschutz wirds auch kompliziert. Da gibt es dann wohl Rest Bereiche, die erst nach der Authentifizierung erreicht werden düfen.

Gibt es ein fertiges JEE Framework, das sich schon um solche Dinge kümmert? (Sicherheit, User, etc)


----------

